# Diadora bikes



## Redromad (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm new here and have been reading a lot and not posting much. I have been wanting to get my 11 yr old out riding. I'm a novice so we are learning together. My LBS has Diadora bikes. I looked on their website and talked with the owner of the shop. They have name brand components and seem good for a first bike. I looked on this website under the manufacturers area and there is no discussion about them. Does anyone have any experience with these bikes? Thanks

Rick


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Look pretty typical of kids bikes in the same price range. Components are fairly standard as well. Did you pick one up at all? Guessing they're going to be around 25 or 26 lbs.

These are all easy to upgrade except the wheels / cassette setup. Everything else should take standard components, crankset a little trickier because of the need for short crank arms.

Unless there's something structurally wrong with them, they should be a very durable setup. This size and price range are typically so overbuilt to save cost, I can't see them being breakable no matter the brand.

Personally, I have a hard time suggesting buying any lower end kids bike brand new because they lose their value almost instantly and comparable used bikes can usually be easily found on craigslist or ebay. This style bike used, will usually get around $150 (give or take), a lesser known brand like this will typically draw the price down even more.

As far as price goes, I'm assuming they are retailing for under the posted MSRP, which is about $420 from their website. At MSRP, I'd personally spend the extra and get a isla beinn which will retain value way better and is probably 4 - 6 lbs lighter. Otherwise if they are selling for more like $250 - $300 it might be worth it if you do want a new bike. If I'm wrong and they're closer to 21 or 22 lbs, this bike would be a really good deal.


----------

